
A melody written by a crowd - combinatorio
https://crowdsound.net/
======
JoeAltmaier
Isn't this like trying to paint a painting one pixel at a time? Music has
patterns, is going somewhere; disputing the next note will result in noise for
lack of a coherent plan.

~~~
combinatorio
You can see the stats at
[https://crowdsound.net/stats](https://crowdsound.net/stats)

There are parts where the crowd is divided and I guess you could call those
areas "noise", however there are other parts where the crowd has strongly
decided what should come next. The future pattern is generated piece by piece
by the crowds judgement about how the next bit of the song should combine with
the previous patterns.

So perhaps if there are some places which are random noise, it is regularly
brought back to coherence by obvious subsequent patterns, deduced by
consensus.

------
logicallee
hahahahahaha. This sounds godawful. I think this is the best argument I've
ever heard for the great person theory of history[1]. I think the next time I
hear someone deny it I will point them at this work of the crowd. (In case I
didn't express it sufficiently, I think it's clear that most important
progress is made by individuals doing something great, and standing out from
the crowd - something that is true not only for every composer who lived, but
inventors, entrepreneurs, philosophers, writers, scientists, what-have-you.
I've heard rather large orchestras play well without a conductor: but not
_truly_ well.) I realize this link certainly does nothing prove my thesis, but
it shows a good reflection of my thinking about the alternative claim, i.e. by
analogy. I like it! It's a true experiment. (I was expecting a better result.)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Man_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Man_theory)

~~~
combinatorio
Don't forget the song is in a very simple form (basic chords and melody) and
is incomplete. It will sound a lot more acceptable I think when it is put
together in a proper arrangement at the end.

Personally, I wouldn't say it is awful. I think it is surprisingly coherent.

Regarding Great Man Theory, I find it hard to be convinced about that. Doesn't
linking to a Wikipedia link rather than say Britannica illustrate that the
crowd has produced a more useful source of information than the experts in
this case :)

~~~
logicallee
We will have to disagree that it sounds "surprisingly coherent". (So does a
markov chain, _if you ignore the parts that don 't_.) The page says they are
next crowd-sourcing lyrics - that should make it more obvious.

 _(on your other point, practically any single author can write in two
sentences something much better than the entire wikipedia article I linked;
there 's nothing great about it except that it happens to be there. The great
person in this case would be: Jimbo Wales. No Jimbo Wales, no wikipedia. we
are getting really off-topic though; there's an email in my profile, you can
mail me if you'd like to discuss this further.)_

~~~
combinatorio
The Great Man theory is an interesting point of view - I would like to read
more about it. One immediate observation though is that the majority of the
Wikipedia article is a criticism about the theory.

------
timrichard
> This melody will eventually become a song with a chord structure of C, G,
> Am, F

<sarcasm> Thanking my lucky stars that someone has _finally_ thought of this
</sarcasm>

Axis of Awesome put it better :
[http://youtu.be/5pidokakU4I](http://youtu.be/5pidokakU4I)

